# I can't install ports



## baronobeefdip (Nov 4, 2010)

i I just installed freeBSD FreeBSD 8.1 on my machine. when When i I 'cd' to the ports directory and navigate to the x11 file and execute `make install` it says that it couldn't find any files that xorg1.1 depends on, and then trys tries to connect to sourceforge. (i I don't know how to get the internet working on there so i I am just trying to install software from ports without the internet). is Is that possible[?] heres Here's some of what came up[:]


```
==> Installing for xorg-7.5
==>   xorg-7.5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - not found

==>  Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc in usr/ports/
graphics/dri
==> Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
==> License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> MesaLib-7.4.4.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/mesa/7.4.4/[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.freedesktop.org/pub/mesa/7.4.4/MesaLib-7.4.4.tar.bz3:[/url] No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/MesaLib-7.4.4.tar.bz2:[/url]
No address record
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
```

what What do i I have to do to get this working[?] could Could it be that i I forgot to do something during the installation of the operating system[?]


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 4, 2010)

You need internet to install software from ports... Sources will be downloaded and compiled
If you don't want to compile soft (takes time) you can use packages (pkg_add -r ...)
if you don't want to download packages, you can install them from FreeBSD disks... 

... and read the manual:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## baronobeefdip (Nov 4, 2010)

so i So I absolutely need to have the internet running in order to install software from ports, [?]. Unless theirs there's another way to install software (in my case i I am trying to install xorg and the kde desktop environment), then how do you do it[?]

i I should've mentioned that i I am running freebsd 8.1 in virtualbox, i I am experimenting with it before i I decide if i'm I'm ready to present it to my cyber defense team but i I can't get the internet running on it so i I can't intall software from ports. 

can Can you install software from source and i I mean downloading the source code (with the configure script and the MAKEFILE) or will it not work in FreeBSD[?]


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 4, 2010)

I said, you can install soft from packages on FreeBSD CDs/DVD
pkg_add(1)
and read the handbook


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2010)

baronobeefdip said:
			
		

> can you install software from source and i mean downloading the source code (with the configure script and the MAKEFILE) or will it not work in FreeBSD



Downloading the source and installing it is what ports are, it's just an automated process.  Without a net connection, neither ports nor you are going to be able to download source.  (Incidentally, use ports.  Don't download source and install it on your own.  Ports make it much easier to maintain and update and don't leave old files floating around on your drive.)

Why not just set up a net connection?  In VirtualBox, set your network to NAT.  On FreeBSD, do `# dhclient em0` or set your /etc/rc.conf to do that:

```
ifconfig_em0="SYNCDHCP"
```

That's it.  Oh, and update your ports tree before you start installing applications.

(This assumes you have a recent VirtualBox with emulated em0.  Older versions used a different card by default which worked but I can't recall; don't use old versions of VirtualBox.)


----------



## baronobeefdip (Nov 5, 2010)

so So now i I can use the command to install programs without the internet with the pkg_add command but where are the packages[?] do Do i I have to run the command in a specific directory[?] what What are the names of the packages and are they located on the disk or on the hard drive after the installation

pkg_add (whatever you put for xorg).


----------



## baronobeefdip (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I found the ports collection on the freebsd.org site.

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/All/

I can't get the internet connection working so i  I want to try and do it manually, I'm sure its not going to be easy but it's worth a shot right?

All i I want installed is the xorg package, KDE desktop environment, Or the Gnome desktop environment.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

And make sure you read (and act on) the message I sent you.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright the link says that all the packages are in the package directory on the FreeBSD disk. But when I insert it and mount it, I navigate to the /cdrom/packages directory and try to go into the ALL directory I get the message

```
No such file or directory
```

I read that the packages that you can use to install software on FreeBSD are contained in the packages directory on the disk but the machine is telling me that the ALL directory is not a directory. I'm confused here.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 5, 2010)

Which FreeBSD disk have you downloaded?
Also are you familiar with Unix basics? Have you worked with Unix before?
(sounds like not):
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/basics.html (small overview)

P.S.
BTW, on Virtual Machine I recommend not wasting time and compiling ports, because that's slow process, rather use packages...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2010)

The CD image doesn't contain packages, the DVD image does.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh thanks, It makes a lot more sense now. I guess I'm going to have to figure out everything else on my own but unless I need help and fail to find anything in the handbook, I'll come here. I'm ordering a paperback of the handbook from the FreeBSD mall.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay i have a little bump in the road here. I just downloaded the DVD image like SirDice said. I went into the package management screen during the installation, I told it to install Xorg, KDE, and Gnome. I have no idea on how to start Gnome, Whenever i type in "gdm" it tells me that the command wasn't found. I typed "startx" to start up KDE and it just gives me two windows that look like terminals, and a text cursor in the center of the screen which doesn't move when i move the mouse. Whats going on here?

Remember i want to install a gui without the internet because for some reason i can't connect to the internet. It takes really long to search for DHCP servers and it just brings me to the network configuration windows with all the text boxes blank.


----------

